# Buck Saws



## BluntForgedEdge (Jan 26, 2013)

Anyone familiar with the Bob Dustrude Quick Buck Saw Lever Action?

[video=youtube;0I3gaNwiVxQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0I3gaNwiVxQ[/video]

Another *video review* of said buck saw.

Instructions imprinted on the handle:







Size comparison with the Trail Blazer Sawvivor:


----------



## TheRealTreeMasters (Dec 2, 2016)

Not Sure what it is.

Thanks
http://www.therealtreemasters.ca/


----------



## MAD777 (Dec 8, 2016)

A couple of my friends have one & they both love the saw. It's a workhorse for next to nothing weight. Packs down to the size of your thumb. One tiny complaint is that it rattles while hiking, but easily remedied by inserting a small stick when folded. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Dec 11, 2016)

You got me thinking how much my friends like this saw, so I ordered one for Christmas  

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

